# Potential Donation: Alpha Personal Workstation 500au (Miata)



## dgbrt (Jan 9, 2009)

I have an old UNIX box that I'd like to get rid of, but - anything else would break my heart - I would like to see it being put to good use instead of throwing it away. In other words, I'm looking for someone who's interested in this machine and would like to take it, for free.

It's a Digital Alpha Personal Workstation 500au (Codename Miata) with one 500MHz Alpha CPU, 256Megs of RAM, a rather new HD with 38GB (Samsung SpinPoint) I bought a few years ago and a (AFAIK) fully functional SCSI CD-ROM. A network adapter (100Mbps) is integrated, machine has a graphics card, but back then when I tried I couldn't get X to run. It currently has FreeBSD 4.7 installed and is more or less ready to use. 

Anyone interested? Could it be used for FreeBSD porting/development work?


----------



## brd@ (Jan 9, 2009)

You could contact the donations team by emailing donations@, but the support for Alpha was removed before FreeBSD 7.0 was released (so it is still present in 6.X.

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/alpha.html


----------



## dgbrt (Jan 9, 2009)

*That was quick*

Thanks, just did that. I discovered the donations page only minutes after posting this (duh!).

Jan


----------



## J65nko (Jan 11, 2009)

If no FreeBSD developer is interested, you could offer the Alpha to the OpenBSD or NetBSD developers.


----------



## ashimer (Apr 13, 2009)

*500 au*

I need a 500au and wonder if you might possibly still have it.
Al - Lundstrom Ministries


----------

